# Weather.com predicting up to 20 inches!



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Albany, NY 
9:18 am EDT, Tue., Oct. 28, 2008

... WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 AM EDT WEDNESDAY... 

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 AM EDT WEDNESDAY. 

A RAPIDLY DEEPENING AREA OF LOW PRESSURE OFF THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST CONTINUES TO TRACK NORTHWARD TODAY THROUGH WESTERN NEW ENGLAND. THIS MORNING... SNOW LEVELS WERE AROUND 1000 FEET... WITH HEAVY SNOW FALLING AT AND ABOVE 2000 FEET... AND A MIXTURE OF RAIN AND SNOW AT ELEVATIONS BELOW 1000 FEET. SNOW LEVELS WILL DROP TO THE VALLEY FLOOR BY THIS AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES... WITH SNOWFALL RATES UP TO TWO INCHES PER HOUR ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE CATSKILLS AND ADIRONDACKS. TOTAL SNOWFALL BY WEDNESDAY MORNING WILL RANGE BETWEEN 10 AND 20 INCHES... WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ACROSS ELEVATIONS AT OR ABOVE 2000 FEET. 

WINDS ASSOCIATED WITH THIS STORM WILL INCREASE FROM THE WEST OR NORTHWEST THIS AFTERNOON WITH SPEEDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH AND OCCASIONAL GUSTS TO BETWEEN 45 AND 55 MPH BY THIS AFTERNOON. THESE WINDS... ALONG WITH THE SNOW... WILL RESULT IN POOR VISIBILITIES. IN ADDITION... THE COMBINATION OF HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS MAY RESULT IN DOWNED TREES AND POWER LINES. 

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW... ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO LIKELY... AND THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND WIND WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE AT TIMES TODAY AND TONIGHT


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW  maybe you can call Grandview down to help assess the situation...you know October snowstorms are his specialty


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

06HD BOSS;617798 said:


> WOW  maybe you can call Grandview down to help assess the situation...you know October snowstorms are his specialty


willing to bet he is allready hooked up and driving too the snow now


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;617809 said:


> willing to bet he is allready hooked up and driving too the snow now


Lol nah i thik grandpa is taken a nap!


----------

